# Does a different thermal paste make a difference?



## easytim (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm wondering if using a certain thermal paste will make a difference, I have some that came with the Hyper 212+ heatsink from Cooler Master.  I have read that some others are better.


----------



## DoomDoomDoom (Feb 26, 2012)

Absolutely. Temperatures aren't only dependent on the heatsink but how well it makes contact with the CPU itself. Some are simply better at handling conductivity than others.

Here's a nice roundup thanks to Hardware Secrets: http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Thermal-Compound-Roundup-February-2012/1490/5


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 26, 2012)

DoomDoomDoom said:


> Absolutely. Temperatures aren't only dependent on the heatsink but how well it makes contact with the CPU itself. Some are simply better at handling conductivity than others.
> 
> Here's a nice roundup thanks to Hardware Secrets: http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Thermal-Compound-Roundup-February-2012/1490/5



And his pastes in in the top of that list. In reality paste of the majority of manufacturers is good for 2-3*C difference over the top 30 brands.


----------



## DoomDoomDoom (Feb 26, 2012)

I agree, it's a minimal difference, but there is still a difference from the top however many TIMs available on the market. Might be good to know for those looking to squeeze out the best possible temperature.


----------

